# Capt. Nathan's Seadrift, TX. Wade Fishing Report; 3/17/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Good day back in Seadrift, TX. We got lucky with the rain, and just had a few small showers pass over. 

We found trout at most every wade, but a few wades were better than others. These trout seemed to be hanging around areas with smaller sized mullet concentrations. Not much happening in areas with bull mullet.

Itâ€™s always fun fishing with Sully, and we just wanted to feel the pull. All our fish were released to fight another day.


----------

